# Pen Chuck slop



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2016)

Those that use PSI dedicated pen blank chuck, this question is for you. Do you have slop  in the chuck??  Does your chuck close down evenly on a blank??? I have not used my chuck in quite some time but wanted to use it today and I noticed that the chuck does not close evenly down on the entire blank. I am using a perfectly square blank 1" It use to be the chuck would close evenly. 

I just went to their site and checked the reviews on this chuck and I see a few people have complained of this very thing. Has anyone complained to PSI and if so what was their reply???  Supposibly they have started offering another type chuck and has anyone used that.??? I have often tauted this chuck many times and now I am totally against it for this reason. I will be calling them next week but in the mean time I would love to hear what others have found and have to say if you use this chuck or at one time used it. I know I can use my pin nose chuck but this seemed so simple and the answer to what we do. 

I hate to have to keep changing my jaws on my chuck and will eventually buy something dedicated to pen making because I love drilling on the lathe. For now I am going to have to turn the blank round and use my collet chuck. Just an extra step that I did not want to do and that is why I purchased it. It was not cheap $$$ wise but now I see made cheap. 

Has anyone found something better from another company and if so a link is needed. Thanks in advance and I hope Newbies read this too if they are looking to purchase tools. 



www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK.html


----------



## PenPal (Nov 19, 2016)

Timberbits.com for the dedicated pen jaw chuck I have one and love it.

Peter.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 19, 2016)

My new Vicmark Penjaw chuck set up on my VL100 Lathe for Hair Sticks, Lace Bobbins.

Peter.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 19, 2016)

John ... did you get the cheaper plastic version from PSI?  They have a higher quality version made of all metal that won't end up warped if you leave it someplace hot ... and the plastic one will bend under pressure if overtightened.  The plastic one is better used for drilling hard and somewhat uneven surfaced blanks, like roughly squared blanks or antler blanks, I think...

That and, if you put them under heavy use, the blank will end up getting a good grip towards the chuck body, but it ends up unsupported towards the tailstock, allowing it to flop around in the chuck jaws, which is fairly pointless.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 19, 2016)

The only problem that I had with the PSI pen jaws was snapping the tommy-bars, but I am sure that was my fault. Otherwise, they worked fine - no slop. I did switch to a Nova 3 jaw chuck because I wanted to give it a try and I do like it better especially for round blanks. I also like the weight.


----------



## rrfd4 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been using one for a couple of years, no problems here, works like it is supposed to.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 19, 2016)

I have one of the older ones and I am experiencing exactly what you describe.  It closes okay at the base of the jaws, but out towards the tip of the jaws, there is way too much slop, making the chuck almost useless.

Jim Smith


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2016)

PenPal said:


> My new Vicmark Penjaw chuck set up on my VL100 Lathe for Hair Sticks, Lace Bobbins.
> 
> Peter.



That looks like a nice heavy duty one and similar to PSI. I have a Jet midi lathe so will have to look for something that is compatible. 




Skie_M said:


> John ... did you get the cheaper plastic version from PSI?  They have a higher quality version made of all metal that won't end up warped if you leave it someplace hot ... and the plastic one will bend under pressure if overtightened.  The plastic one is better used for drilling hard and somewhat uneven surfaced blanks, like roughly squared blanks or antler blanks, I think...
> 
> That and, if you put them under heavy use, the blank will end up getting a good grip towards the chuck body, but it ends up unsupported towards the tailstock, allowing it to flop around in the chuck jaws, which is fairly pointless.



I did not know they even had a plastic one. Who would want that??

No I have an older model. It is all metal. The gears do not even mesh smoothly any more either. It use to be able to turn by hand till need tightening and now it needs tommy bars just about all the way. 

Took it apart or at least took the jaws out yesterday and I can see the ways of the jaws have some burring and also some wear which the tolerance is now compromised. Cleaned and oiled but did nothing. 

I paid good money for it just do not know how much way back then but it did work well at one time. Not working in the shop for several years I have not made any pens so this was the first time since I picked it up. What got my attention to it was I was turning a square stock and rounding over it when I got a catch and the blank immediately flew out of the chuck. The catch was not bad to warrant this or at least I thought. But what was happening the whole blank was not supported. Just the back end and it pivoted on that holding spot and it could not hold it. That is when I noticed it. 

Would like to hear from someone who has been through this and has dealt with PSI about it. From the reviews it is evident they know of this flaw but curious to know if they corrected it or what the word is. Thanks


----------



## KenV (Nov 19, 2016)

John, comparing PSI and Vicmarc on appearance strikes me as comparing Yugo and a real car on the basis that they both look like transportation.

There are differences in precision, durability, and (perhaps unfortunatly) price.

I am using pen jaws on a Nova Quick Change (Infinity) Chuck and find the minute or so to change acceptable.  The Nova replaced the Barracuda that liked to jam on a Jet 1014.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2016)

KenV said:


> John, comparing PSI and Vicmarc on appearance strikes me as comparing Yugo and a real car on the basis that they both look like transportation.
> 
> There are differences in precision, durability, and (perhaps unfortunatly) price.
> 
> I am using pen jaws on a Nova Quick Change (Infinity) Chuck and find the minute or so to change acceptable.  The Nova replaced the Barracuda that liked to jam on a Jet 1014.




Ken I know what you mean about the Barracuda. I have one and it is a pain. Again big$$$ for the chuck and heard so many good things but not really satisfied. Unfortunately even taking people words and reading reviews does not guarentee anything. The PSI chuck was too new back then to have many reviews so had no idea of this problem. As I said it look like the perfect solution to what we do. Spin the chuck on and it is dedicated for things like what we do. Simple. Just like a collet chuck is dedicated for certain things. 

Will be doing some homework once again for yet another chuck. And they say owning a lathe is not expensive


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the PSI chuck and used it for a while, but after many uses it did the same thing you are talking about, John.  I switched to the Nova Pen Plus Jaws since I already had a Nova chuck and have not looked back.

https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-6034-Pen-Plus-Jaws/dp/B00EUUMZG8


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2016)

walshjp17 said:


> I have the PSI chuck and used it for a while, but after many uses it did the same thing you are talking about, John.  I switched to the Nova Pen Plus Jaws since I already had a Nova chuck and have not looked back.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NOVA-6034-Pen-Plus-Jaws/dp/B00EUUMZG8



I have the midi Nova chuck, would they have a set that fits that chuck do you know of??? Do they lock up the entire blank??  That is key to me.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 19, 2016)

According to Nova: "Fits onto any NOVA chuck".  I have drilled a lot of various size blanks with these jaws and get dead center each time.  I do take the added precaution of using a center drill first (especially on acrylics and hard woods).  No slop in the jaws.  I keep them permanently mounted on one of my G3 chucks but periodically check to make sure the jaw screws are tight (haven't had them come loose yet, though).

As far as locking up the entire blank, the specs say you can use up to a 9"blank.  With a normal 2 1/2" to 3 1/2" blank, there should be no problems.  The jaws have a length of approximately 1 1/2" so it should reliably hold anything true to the axis of the lathe.


----------



## Warren White (Nov 19, 2016)

*PSI Dedicated Pen Chuck*

I have one, and after a while it developed exactly what you described.  I carefully took it apart, cleaned and oiled it, and while it was better, it still wasn't fully closed along the entire length of the jaws.

Since it was fairly new (less than one year) I sent it back to PSI and they replaced it at no charge.

When I first noticed the problem on my PSI Dedicated Pen Chuck, I did try the Nova Pen Jaws for my G3, but my experience was less than I had expected.  It seems like there was excessive runout on the blanks I tried to drill.  I returned it, but may have been too quick to do so.  I would like to try another set, because they look like they should be just fine.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 26, 2016)

Just a little update, I talked to PSI on Tuesday. The tech knew exactly what I was talking about and he said he will check to see if they can send me new jaws or if I have to send the whole chuck back. I have not heard back from them yet and with the holiday I will give it a few more days. 

In the mean time I see that Amazon has the jaws that John (walshjp17) mentioned on sale so I will be getting a set of those and try them out. Thanks. 

I am getting closer and closer to starting making pens again.


----------



## Warren White (Nov 26, 2016)

*Another update,,,*

I am glad this thread started up again.  I need to make an amendment to my earlier post.  

I stated I purchased a Nova Pen Chuck and was unhappy with it.  I have since researched that purchase, and found that I didn't buy a Nova Chuck, but rather, a "Record Power Pen Jaw" from Craft Supply.  Before my order, I noticed that the description stated that it would fit a Nova Chuck, but when I ordered it, that statement had been removed from the description.  The omission was lost on me, and I ordered it any way.

In hindsight, I should not have.  I just reordered a Nova Pen Plus Jaw.  It should be here soon.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 26, 2016)

Warren White said:


> I am glad this thread started up again.  I need to make an amendment to my earlier post.
> 
> I stated I purchased a Nova Pen Chuck and was unhappy with it.  I have since researched that purchase, and found that I didn't buy a Nova Chuck, but rather, a "Record Power Pen Jaw" from Craft Supply.  Before my order, I noticed that the description stated that it would fit a Nova Chuck, but when I ordered it, that statement had been removed from the description.  The omission was lost on me, and I ordered it any way.
> 
> In hindsight, I should not have.  I just reordered a Nova Pen Plus Jaw.  It should be here soon.



Where did you order it from??? What was the price??

What I am going to do is have Home Depot order it and I get free shipping and only have to pay sales tax which I would have to at Amazon any way. Take just as long to get.


----------



## Warren White (Nov 26, 2016)

*I ordered it from Amazon...*

...but be careful because there is a WIDE variance in price between vendors!  I used Amazon Prime, so got free shipping.

One of the vendors offered them in bunches!  Why would you order two or three of these (unless of course you are going in with someone)?  As I remember, the price per piece was also higher than the single one.  

Go figure...


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2016)

Amazon price is $28.93 with Prime


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2016)

NOVA Pen Plus Chuck Accessory Jaw Set-6034 - The Home Depot

need to check on this


www.amazon.com/NOVA-6034-Pen-Plus-Jaws/dp/B00EUUMZG8


----------



## Warren White (Nov 27, 2016)

*Home Depot?*

WOW!  I didn't even think of this.  Would have saved me about $4.00.

Thanks for the tip.

WW


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 19, 2016)

Well an update on my PSI dedicated chuck. There isn't any

Just got off the phone with PSI and Bob in the tech dept. He told me he sent out a second set of replacement jaws to me for this chuck. Neither of the sets made it to my house. I checked with him on the address he sent them to and it was indeed my address. How can the post office lose 2 packages like this. He was doing me a favor so he did not generate any shipping info and there is no way to track them. But it is so strange that both packages did not make it to me. Sent in a well protected bubble wrap envelope. Going to post office today and see what their sob story will be. 

Looks like I will have to just purchase a set so that they generate tracking info and then it will be on PSI to get delivered one way or other. Very disheartening. I can not figure this one out. If they got delivered to a wrong address then my name is on it somehow I would think it would get to me. My neighbors are all good about wrong packages and letters. 

Talk about the USPS


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 20, 2016)

Well an even further update. I went to the post office yesterday to inquire about my package and i got an education. At least this is what I was told by the Post master.

If a person sends a package with no tracking info attached to it, the package gets put on the side and is delivered at a latter date when ever things calm down. It could be up to one month before they decide to deliver the package. Psi sent the packages with no tracking info so as to not generate any paper work. The tech was doing me a favor. Well looks like this is not working out well. I will be patient and see what happens after the holidays. I went and bought the nova jaws anyway.


----------

